# [KDE] Problema con la instalación (cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Acabo de instalar gentoo en un portátil y la hora de instalar el entorno grafíco KDE me pasa lo siguiente:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0:4[qt3support,ssl]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdialog-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kdebase-meta" [argument])
```

Cambio dicha entrada en /etc/portage/package.use como se advierte y me dice lo siguiente:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2:4[-qt3support,-aqua,-debug]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "kde-base/qt-opengl-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdialog-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kdebase-meta" [argument])
```

Este es mi /etc/portage/package.use

```

>=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0:4 qt3support

>=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 kde

>=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 dbus

>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 qt3support

>=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 kde

sys-apps/dbus X

~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 -qt3support

```

/etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

FEATURES="-collision-protect"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

LINGUAS="es"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 nvidia xvmc X opengl kde qt4 hal dbus" 

USE="alsa midi arts embedded sql webkit semantic-desktop" 

USE="amule mplyer amarok dvdr cdr jpg svg mozilla firefox nsplugin mysql"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

El /etc/portage/package.keywords: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.4.keywords;hb=HEAD

Estoy desesperado con este tema, ya que no entiendo del todo porque los mismos paquetes piden uses diferentes y una chocan con otras :S

Un Saludo.

----------

## Stolz

prueba con 

```
emerge -av1 `eix -I --only-names x11-libs/qt-`
```

y luego vuelve a intentarlo

----------

## opotonil

Creo recordar que me paso mas o menos lo mismo en su momento, cuando actualice "qt". Por lo que recuerdo y veo en mi "package.use" creo que la solución fue añadir la USE "qt3support" a todos los paquetes "qt-*" si se la ponía a uno sin ponérsela a todos los demás me pasaba lo que a ti.

Esta es la parte relevante de mi "package.use":

```

x11-libs/qt-core qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui qt3support

x11-libs/qt-opengl qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support

```

Salu2.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

He probado a hacer un 

```
emerge -1av $(eix --only-names -I qt- -C x11-libs)
```

 pero no hace nada porque aún no tengo instalado ningún paquete qt-* en el sistema.

Tambien he probado a dejar el package.use de la misma manera:

```

x11-libs/qt-core qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui qt3support

x11-libs/qt-opengl qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support 
```

pero me sigue diciendo lo mismo:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2:4[-qt3support,-aqua,-debug]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "kde-base/qt-opengl-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/phonon-4.4.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdialog-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kdebase-meta" [argument])
```

Puedo instalar los paquetes x11-libs/qt-* manualmente pero no quisiera hacerlo a la ligera y luego encontrarme con paquetes bloqueados.

¿Que puedo hacer?

Un Saludo.

----------

## Latinvs

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Este es mi /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo en mi package.use nunca pongo los números de versión, prefiero que sea portage quien se encargue de cojer la versió nadecuada. Prueba a poner por ejemplo a secas:

```

x11-libs/qt-webkit kde

x11-libs/qt-qt3support kde

etc.

```

Suerte.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Ya lo tengo cambiado, lo he dejado de la siguiente manera, pero ligo en las mismas.

```

x11-libs/qt-core qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui qt3support

x11-libs/qt-opengl qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support 

x11-libs/qt-webkit kde qt3support 

x11-libs/qt-qt3support qt3support 

```

Un Saludo!

----------

## gringo

se soluciona automágicamente si seleccionas el perfil desktop/kde ?

saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

Por lo que veo tenías dos versiones de qt-core, al quitar los número de versión los posibles problemas de incompatibilidad entre ambas, de haberlos, deberían haberse solucionado, por si acaso, yo borraría las líneas que estén repetidas. Tampoco entiendo eso de agregar la bandera qt3support a los paquetes que no los requieren, pero bueno.

Lo de arriba sólo era una observación, yo te recomendaría que compruebes si puede ser un problema con los servidores, a mí, rsync://ftp.udc.es/gentoo no me actualizaba ciertos paquetes y tuve que cambiar en mi make.conf a rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage; como servidr espejo uso ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/. Si estás en Europa y no los usas prueba con ellos.

Y si nada de eso funciona, ¿has probado a meter la bandera qt3support en tu make.conf? Ahora no recuerdo cuál, pero cuando instalé mi sistema[/code] con una me pasaba algo parecido a lo que cuentas y hasta que no a metí en el make.conf no dejó de darme por saco.

Suerte.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Al final he puesto la use "qt3support" en el /etc/make.conf y ya puedo instalar KDE.

Había probado antes a cambiar el perfil y los servidores rsync pero seguía con el mismo problema.

Como curiosidad comentar que me queda el package.use de la siguiente manera:

```

x11-libs/qt-gui dbus

x11-libs/qt-webkit kde

x11-libs/qt-qt3support kde

sys-apps/dbus X

dev-python/PyQt4 X sql webkit

kde-base/kdelibs opengl

```

Muchas Gracias.

Un Saludo!

----------

